# Joist crown



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> Interesting that the 2 of them are different.


I didn't see the species question answered. And there are a lot of other variables depending how advanced the calculator is.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Golden view said:


> I didn't see the species question answered. And there are a lot of other variables depending how advanced the calculator is.


So how do you really get a valid answer? Is a tile websites calc better than the AWC's? 

Anything can fail. I would like to know why the tile failed with L/600 before saying everything L/360 is garbage.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> So how do you really get a valid answer? Is a tile websites calc better than the AWC's?
> 
> Anything can fail. I would like to know why the tile failed with L/600 before saying everything L/360 is garbage.


Every calculator and specification is conservative. I doubt the tile failed due to deflection, though low deflection would help against bad install practices.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Damn...24x48 tiles are big!  Takes approx 1 50lb bag of thinset for 4 tiles with 1/2x1/2 trowel and full back butter. Once we finally got going things set decent.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking good Andrew.

Tom


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

One thing I need to solve is cutting this size and up moving forward. 

These are 7/16" thick so the thin porcelain scoring and snapping systems won't work. 

I tried the TS55 with a diamond blade but there was too much chipping even with multiple passes. I think that size blade running dry heats up to much and then distorts. 

I was able to do a full length rip on our 7" Rigid wet table top tile saw with good results but damn that is an awkward cut. 

Thinking of getting a small 5" wet/dry handheld saw and adapting it to run on my Festool tracks. I have some 32x60's and more 24x48's to install early next year and the cuts need to be money. Thoughts?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

My Monolit Masterpiuma and Rubi TS will snap up to 3/4" thick. They come up to 61" length.

Of the two, the Masterpumiuma is far superior. 

Good thing they both come with wheels. 

I believe you have the same ATS blade I have---put it in the saw backwards and pull the saw backwards along the track. 

Tom


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> My Monolit Masterpiuma and Rubi TS will snap up to 3/4" thick. They come up to 61" length.
> 
> Of the two, the Masterpumiuma is far superior.
> 
> ...


That is the blade. Hmmm...will give it a try tomorrow. Thanks Tom!!


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

overanalyze said:


> Damn...24x48 tiles are big!  Takes approx 1 50lb bag of thinset for 4 tiles with 1/2x1/2 trowel and full back butter. Once we finally got going things set decent.


Nice clean job!:thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

So I tried running the ATS blade and saw backwards...that worked ok but it was awkward and still not fast. 

I have this cheap mesh blade from Amazon I tried in the grinder and it worked really good on the hard porcelain. 

The guy working with me said we should try it in the Tracksaw...so we did. It works great! It took 3 arbor adapters to fill the space because of the thickened plate around the arbor hole. Also had to remove the riving knife because the tile blade is thinner. 

It leaves a nicer edge than cutting wet on the Rigid table wet saw does. A light dressing with a 200 grit diamond pad cleans it right up. Very low dust was created. I think I will buy the new 5" dry cutting Makita with the rail adapter. This was really a good test of the dry blade and using a track to cut them.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> So I tried running the ATS blade and saw backwards...that worked ok but it was awkward and still not fast.
> 
> I have this cheap mesh blade from Amazon I tried in the grinder and it worked really good on the hard porcelain.
> 
> ...


I love that blade.

I was on a job recently where the guys were setting 48x48" tiles. They snapped them with the biggest Sigma snapper I've ever seen. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I love that blade.
> 
> I was on a job recently where the guys were setting 48x48" tiles. They snapped them with the biggest Sigma snapper I've ever seen.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yeah I know they are available but it doesn't make sense for me as a infrequent tile setter.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Yeah I know they are available but it doesn't make sense for me as a infrequent tile setter.


You nailed the coverage, the guys doing it told me half bag per tile. Didn't look fun...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> You nailed the coverage, the guys doing it told me half bag per tile. Didn't look fun...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Definitely 2 man and suction cups required!


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Andrew have you ever done your own mud job? I always do mud floors but I bring in someone for it.

Wondering if the clip and wedges were more if a ***** trying to pull a monster tile like that.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Tom M said:


> Andrew have you ever done your own mud job? I always do mud floors but I bring in someone for it.
> 
> Wondering if the clip and wedges were more if a ***** trying to pull a monster tile like that.


No mud dawgs in my area but I would like to try it one day just to see what it's like to lay off of.

Wedges worked fantastic. I can't imagine setting this size tile without them. This is a Build Direct tile (made in China). It is pretty flat but they aren't perfect. Not sure if any tile this size would be. I have some high dollar Made in Italy ones to install early next year. Be curious to see if there is a difference.


----------

